# intercomunicador inalambrico



## ndauksas (Ene 11, 2007)

hola estoy interesado en construir un intercomunicador para cascos de moto, que tenga como alcance minimo 50 metros.  
no tengo ni idea como construirlo, he buscado informaciónrnacion o planos y no he encontrado casi nada solo que se necesitan bocinas y auriculares, pero como fabricar el circuito para mandar las señales no he podido encontrar como fabricarlos. si me pudriean dar una mano con este tema se los agradesco mucho


----------



## RoCaChile (Ene 23, 2007)

Hola

Pues yo estoy acondicionando unas handy de marca motorola, mi idea es conectar el handy, el celular y un mp3 player, el problema que debo resolver ahora es como conectarlo, de manera tal que cuando este escuchando musica y alguien llame pueda escuchar solo el celular o solo la radio.

Dejo la inquietud a ver si algun socio se paletea con la respuesta

SALUDos desde Chile


----------

